# hi new and nervous! *



## milly molly (Aug 2, 2007)

hi my names mandy 
just started first cycle 
we're at st james. we had 2 miscarriages 2 years ago and nothin since.. 
just started prostap, felt awful until i read an old thread on this site and now i don't think i'm going mad!
if anyone else has strted their cycle recently be great to hear from you, would love any advice??


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi there milly molly.

Its all a bit daunting when you start treatment (espeically if you have had a loss/losses) but this place is a hive of info and support.

Check out the cycle buddies threads

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

Also there may be a board relating to your clinic.

Also do a search on prostap (I dont know what that is) as there may be some info on that too.

Wishing you all the best


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi milly molly and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

Good luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Mandy,

Just wanted to say a big hello and welcome.  Sorry to hear of your losses, good luck with this cycle.  Have given you a few more bubbles for luck.  

Emma
x x x x


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi mandy welcome to fertility friends xxx


----------



## milly molly (Aug 2, 2007)

hey thanks all you guys i was really nervous about posting on here today!
i've posted on aug/sept for any cycle buddies 
mandy xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Mandy, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Very sorry to hear about your recent losses. 
Yes, those pesky drugs have some rather antisocial side effects I'm afraid. Like the world's worst PMT multiplied by 10,000! 
I presume you are down regulating for an IVF or ICSI cycle at the moment. Why don't you join your fellow cycle buddies here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=23.0

I've left you a few more links to try out as well.

IVF General CLICK HERE

Pregnancy loss CLICK HERE

G&B - Community board
CLICK HERE

And there's always the location boards wheer you can meet people from your local area.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Friday (times vary), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Look forward to chatting with you one day.

C~x


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi Mandy, 

well done for making your first post! (thats the hardest bit - from here on you'll get loads of support whenever you need it so you'll never feel alone in your journey!).

just wanted to wish you lots of luck - you have been given loads of links so i am sure you'll find your way around soon.  

love Claire xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Not much more I can add to your already wonderful replies, except . . .

Milly Molly Mandy! 
Sweet as sugar candy pretty little eyes of blue . . . . (dont remember the rest!)

A blast from the past I loved that song/record

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## milly molly (Aug 2, 2007)

ha ha thats great! that made me laugh!!


----------



## Hayley1980 (May 13, 2007)

Hi Milly Molly,

Just wanna wish you all the best in your tx 

Hayley


----------



## tracy6 (Jul 23, 2007)

hi mandy just wanted to say welcome i am pretty new myself but its a fantastic site


----------



## milly molly (Aug 2, 2007)

thanks Hayley and Tracy!
i've joined a thread for aug sept cycles, and yes this is a great site.
good luck with your treatments also  xxx
mandy


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hey milly molly
                  welcome to the site, its a good way to keep sane and meet loads of peps in the same position as you,you can laugh moan and cry and someone always makes you feel better, i think we could be at the same stage with the down reg i had my jab on tue so just waiting for bleed. i have frozen embroyos though, but we might be on 2ww together.pm me
                                                                                          hope all goes well xxxx


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

*hey mandy - def pm keepinghope - she was my first ff on here and she is lovely  hi keepinghope  i know milly molly  she is lovely too *


----------



## milly molly (Aug 2, 2007)

thankyou kooks xx hope you're good today also xx


----------

